# TimBuk2 bags



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with these? I need an all-in-one uber messenger for when I return to school full-time in the fall. Specifically, the bag needs to hold:

- 12inch PowerBook
- binder/textbook or two
- lunch
- gym shoes and shorts

The folks at TimBuk2 said a "large" messenger would hold all this, but I thought I would solicit the friendly ehMac'ers opinions!

And yes, I checked out the Crumplers at Carbon Computing and none really did the trick. Well one did, but it was Purple/Light Purple and called 'The Most Dreadful Embarassment Evar' or something lol.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

i'm not a huge fan of the timbuk2 stuff, especially their backpaks, but you can find them in bike shops like curbside and sports stores(i think mountain mountain equipment co-op) and cpused has them as well.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

You should look at the Oakley bags - they are expensive (around $160), but they're big, durable, and look pretty cool.

www.oakley.ca


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

timbuk2 used to make excellent messanger bags, but since their increased production, the quality was not as legendary as before.
whatever bag you decide to go with, you must get an extra note book sleeve with it. the Incase macbook sleeve is an excellent choice.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

as a current bike courier, we'll laugh at you if you have a timbuk2 bag and not couriering with it. that said, the MEC brenta bag works quite well. and has a separate sleeve that works well for any laptop.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Mountain Equipment COOP makes some nice ones of their own. I highly recommend if you have the time to go check them out at their store. They have a huge selection and the prices are not bad at all for the good quality that you get.


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

Makr said:


> as a current bike courier, we'll laugh at you if you have a timbuk2 bag and not couriering with it....


that's ok. we get to laugh at the itty-bitty bicycle shorts


----------



## Macintalk (Jul 4, 2006)

zurich said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? I need an all-in-one uber messenger for when I return to school full-time in the fall. Specifically, the bag needs to hold:
> 
> - 12inch PowerBook
> - binder/textbook or two
> ...


How about a "medium" (or XM) bag from Booq? I was thinking about the Python XM. It was designed for a 14/15" laptop, will hold a bunch of books, a set of clothes and even a pair of shoes...if not more. It is surprisingly roomy.

Ready and Sold has them in stock:
https://www.readyandsold.com


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

zurich said:


> And yes, I checked out the Crumplers at Carbon Computing and none really did the trick. Well one did, but it was Purple/Light Purple and called 'The Most Dreadful Embarassment Evar' or something lol.


The Dreadful Embarrassment is available in 6 other, less embarrassing colours...

http://www.crumpler.ca/Cart/index.php?prodId=196&catId=5

If you ride a bicycle, you should look at the Part and Parcel too.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

As being a messenger for 8 years 
i think the best bag is a Pac Designs messenger bags 
http://www.pacdesigns.com/about.htm
Mine is now 7 years old and still like new 
went across the EU with one of my pismos in it 
as i was riding a fixie with the days snacks 
that said pat has moved back to ontario from BC 
and urbaine's carry them and also Push bags 
but as with all the ppl i know we all stand by Pac


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys! This is tough - I like the Pac bags, but holy cow are they pricey!! A custom TimBuk2 comes out to ~$130 USD, a Pac is closer to $200 or more.

I don't ride a bike, I just like the aesthetics of a messenger bag (laugh if you want, heh) and really need to replace this 10+ year old blue Mountain Equipment Co-op backpack


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

All i can say is Pac has a lifetime warranty


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

thegreenapple said:


> All i can say is Pac has a lifetime warranty


I think they all do...


----------

